# Bien configurer Mail pour Gmail



## Grobaouche (24 Juin 2009)

Yo les petits !

Bon je galère un peu sur un truc tout bête mais je commence à me dire que c'est impossible au final.

Explications :

J'ai configuré Mail comme décris ici et ici sur le site d'aide de Gmail.

Donc en IMAP et en décochant tout ce qu'ils me disent de décocher j'ai ça pour les BAL :




Et voici mon souci :

j'aimerai que lorsque je supprime un message depuis MAIL, ce dernier ne se retrouve pas dans le libellé "Tous les messages" de Gmail mais bien dans la corbeille.

J'ai tenté pas mal de trucs jusqu'à présent mais rien ne marche, dès que je supprime un message dans MAIL il se retrouve dans la rubrique "Tous les messages" de Gmail.

Quelqu'un a une solution ?

Merci


----------



## zazthemac (25 Juin 2009)

Euh ...

Cocher la case "placer les messages supprimés dans la corbeille"?

Perso je suis en POP, donc je n'ai pas tout a fait la même config de BAL moi j'ai ca

Voir la pièce jointe 21344


----------



## Grobaouche (25 Juin 2009)

Quand je stocke dans la corbeille ça met en corbeille sur l'ordi, pas sur Gmail.

En fait je pense avoir toruvé la solution, voila ce que je viens de trouver sur l'aide de Gmail :

_Si vous supprimez un message de votre boîte de réception ou de l'un de vos dossiers personnalisés dans votre client IMAP, il apparaît toujours dans [Gmail]/Tous les messages.

En voici la raison : dans la plupart des dossiers, la suppression d'un message supprime simplement du message le libellé de ce dossier, y compris le libellé identifiant le message comme faisant partie de votre boîte de réception. [Gmail]/Tous les messages affiche tous vos messages, qu'ils soient ou non accompagnés de libellés. Si vous souhaitez supprimer un message de tous les dossiers, déplacez-le dans le dossier [Gmail]/Corbeille.
_

Toi quand tu fais supprimer en POP ça place ce message directement dans la corbeille Gmail ?


----------



## zazthemac (25 Juin 2009)

Mea culpa je n'avais pas bien compris ta question.

Effectivement sur ma boite Gmail aucun message que je supprime depuis mail n'est supprimé sur la boite Gmail, mais comme je n'y vais jamais et que l'espace de stockage est assez conséquent je n'y prêtais pas plus attention que ca.

Donc pour l'instant je n'ai pas la réponse mais je m'y attelle. (ca peut etre effectivement sympa quand tu reconstruis ta BAL ou que tu fais une clean instal qu'il ne recharge pas les mails dont tu ne veux pas.

En gros ca revient à une "synchro"

je cherche je cherche


----------



## pascalformac (25 Juin 2009)

il y a déjà un sujet 100% dédié gmail imap  dans mail
avec les reponses et le pourquoi du comment
 et divers trucs et combines
---
rapidement il y a DEUX interfaces compte gmail imap dans mail

celle du haut " gmail dans mail" ( reception brouillon envoyés etc)
et les actions agissent dans mail et un peu sur le compte en ligne

celle du bas  qui est 100 % le compte en ligne
( on y a tous les labels)
et là toute action y est au sens strict 100% une action sur le compte en ligne


----------



## Grobaouche (25 Juin 2009)

Oui j'avais fini par comprendre que pour agir directement sur le compte en ligne il fallait agir sur les dossiers du bas, qui sont les dossier Gmail.

Exemple pour supprimer un message il faut le mettre dans le dossier Corbeille qui apprait sous le dossier Gmail. Il sera ainsi supprimé à la fois de mail et de Gmail.

Je vais regardé sur le topic que tu as indiqué pascalformac, merci !

---------- Post added at 08h43 ---------- Previous post was at 08h34 ----------

En fouinant j'ai trouvé comment parfaitement synchroniser les dossier de Gmail avec les actions dans apple Mail, je ne savais pas qu'on pouvait faire ça :

_Similar steps must be taken to ensure that any emails sent, saved as drafts, or deleted are properly identified by Gmails servers. After completing the IMAP setup steps for Apple Mail, instructing Mail is a few simple clicks away. Once your Gmail IMAP account is added to Mail, youll notice your [Gmail account] in the left sidebar._


_Highlight [Gmail] Sent Mail in the sidebar and select Mailbox (menu bar) > Use This Mailbox For > Sent._
_Highlight [Gmail] Drafts in the sidebar and select Mailbox (menu bar) > Use This Mailbox For > Drafts_
_Highlight [Gmail] Trash in the sidebar and select Mailbox (menu bar) > Use This Mailbox For > Trash_
_Highlight [Gmail] Spam in the sidebar and select Mailbox (menu bar) > Use This Mailbox For > Junk_
 _Once properly configured, managing email from Apple Mail or the iPhone will be no different from managing emails within the Gmail web client  sent, drafts, trash, and junk properly sorted between your various email clients and web interface. [Digg this]_


----------



## kriso (25 Juin 2009)

Bonjour,

Je ne comprends pas pourquoi vous affichez "tous les messages" au lieu de la boîte de réception ? D'autant plus que dans "tous les messages", il y a aussi les archives...

A+


----------



## zazthemac (25 Juin 2009)

Cool 

viens de tester comme un gland en transformant mon compte Gmail pop en COMPTE imap.
Qu'est ce qu'on ferait pas pour aider un mac user

Merci Time machine et archivage de BAL

Mais il me semble tout de même qu'il faut utiliser la commande synchroniser


----------



## pascalformac (25 Juin 2009)

Grobaouche a dit:


> Oui j'avais fini par comprendre que pour agir directement sur le compte en ligne il fallait agir sur les dossiers du bas, qui sont les dossier Gmail.
> ---------- Post added at 08h43 ---------- Previous post was at 08h34 ----------
> 
> En fouinant j'ai trouvé comment parfaitement synchroniser les dossier de Gmail avec les actions dans apple Mail, je ne savais pas qu'on pouvait faire ça :


 ben t"'aurais eu le réflexe de fouiner ici
tu aurais  lu le fil es trucs et combines  avec...
 cette  manip  qui est dans le dit fil depuis un long moment
( et en francais )

perso la combine que je prefere c'est l'exclusion de labels ( le gros allmail par exemple) quii soulage le cache

derniere page ( vu que le début c'est le début) et plein de postes de gens qui pigèrent mal , au début
http://forums.macg.co/internet-et-reseau/imap-pour-gmail-191038-12.html


----------



## zazthemac (25 Juin 2009)

Pascalformac is god


----------



## pascalformac (25 Juin 2009)

zazthemac a dit:


> Pascalformac is god



meuh naaan
--
par contre combien je te dois pour ce beurrage d'égo , brossage en sens du poilien digne des courtisans de la pire espèce?

Hummm
Rien , tu es bénévole


----------



## Grobaouche (25 Juin 2009)

Yeah merci pascalformac, le lien en anglais sur le topic que tu as indiqué explique également pas mal de choses, ça se complète avec les infos que j'ai notifiées 

Pleins de poutous


----------



## zazthemac (25 Juin 2009)

Rrrrrrrrr Pascalformac.........

Non sans déc il est vrai qu'à mes débuts sur mac tu m'as enlevé 2-3 bonnes épines du pied.
J'essaies de faire pareil mais avec moins de réussites (ou de connaissances).

Maintenant que j'ai bien bousillé "mon compte" je vais peut être LE passer en Imap

Mort de rire


----------



## pascalformac (25 Juin 2009)

Attention 
il y a ici confusionitude de vocabulaire
BAL= boite aux lettres
très different de ...comptes

et comme par ailleurs tu es intelligent ( c'est une affirmation , pas une hypothèse....)
Avant des grandes manoeuvres  dans des données , tu as sauvegardé ou créer une archive...

( je sens le.._.bon là P tu me  gonfles _)


----------



## zazthemac (25 Juin 2009)

Vocabulaire rectifié chef Pitivier


----------

